# small town mystery



## midnightpoet (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm working on a new story.  A small town sheriff is confronted by a cold case mystery.  Some twenty years before, a woman was shot several times by an intruder.
She survived, but one of the bullets was close to her heart and doctors were afraid to 
operate.  In present time, she dies when the bullet moved into her heart. 

I just was wondering about the feasibility of the bullet moving after all that time.  Are there any examples?  If no one here is qualified to answer that, possibly they could suggest a site i could access.  I can always adjust things.  I'm basing the story on a real incident.

midnightwriter


----------



## Lewdog (Jan 13, 2013)

midnightpoet said:


> I'm working on a new story.  A small town sheriff is confronted by a cold case mystery.  Some twenty years before, a woman was shot several times by an intruder.
> She survived, but one of the bullets was close to her heart and doctors were afraid to
> operate.  In present time, she dies when the bullet moved into her heart.
> 
> ...



I remember watching a television show that a District Attorney or a Coroner had been shot and it was the same deal.  They waited several years before finally telling her that the bullet had moved closer to her heart and that it posed a chance that it could perforate it and kill her.  At the same time, doing the surgery could kill her as well.  The bullet was the missing link to solving the case of who had shot her.  If memory serves me right, she elected to have surgery, the bullet was removed, she lived, and they caught the shooter.  It was either "Bones" or one of the "Law and Order" shows.  Sorry if this didn't help.


----------



## Potty (Jan 13, 2013)

Have her randomly walk into an MRI room... messy ending.


----------



## Lewdog (Jan 13, 2013)

Potty said:


> Have her randomly walk into an MRI room... messy ending.



Or have her try to take a plane to see a doctor only to fail the security check repeatedly because of the bullet, and be detained for a body cavity search.  That could be messy too.


----------



## midnightpoet (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks, people.  I think I'll have them operate, but it kills her anyway.   This is a small town (About 1500 pop in the entire county) and the sheriff is the only law.   I think I can dredge up a bunch of secrets
no one wants told.


----------



## Staff Deployment (Jan 15, 2013)

Sounds like the town from "House of Wax."

Except that the town had a population of 3 and all three of them were murderers.


----------



## AtlanshiaSpirit (Jun 10, 2013)

House of wax was amazing, and no my opinion isn't based solely on the fact Paris Hilton gets a spike through the head!


----------

